# All sort of new items at Hobby Lobby.



## SunRiseArts (Aug 28, 2017)

I went today to hobby lobby to get something for an artwork I am working on, and of course I cannot help but visit the craft section.

They have all sorts of new stuff, including silicone molds for 8.99 which with a 40%off coupon would be a great price.

They have citric acid, non bleeding colorants, micas, tons of EOs, even palm oil!

I think is cheaper to buy online, but if you are on a pinch, is good that it is available!

They also have several kits. I guess making bath products is in fashion, which will mean less sale for some


----------



## Arimara (Aug 28, 2017)

The one by me barely has a thing soapy, last I checked. I  may need to go again to be fair.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2017)

Wonderful...this is one of the reasons my daughter gave up in the business. Way to much DIY


----------



## 0115d8cf (Aug 29, 2017)

I would be cautious with stuff from HL. I remember the Crafty Bubbles brand not having expiration/bottling dates, and a friend of mine used it for convenience sake and got some extra-strength DOS within a month.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 29, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Wonderful...this is one of the reasons my daughter gave up in the business. Way to much DIY


 

I agree 

BTW I have no idea why the last picture is upside down .... tried to fix, but could not Is not upside down in my computer folder!


----------



## artemis (Aug 29, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I agree
> 
> BTW I have no idea why the last picture is upside down .... tried to fix, but could not Is not upside down in my computer folder!



I do not see an upside down picture


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 30, 2017)

artemis said:


> I do not see an upside down picture


 

really?  What kind of fun and games is this?  :mrgreen:  Is on mine ......


----------



## artemis (Aug 30, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> really?  What kind of fun and games is this?  :mrgreen:  Is on mine ......


Oh.... I just investigated: on the app on my phone and tablet it is right-side-up. When I go to SMF through the browser it is upside-down. Sorry-- I have no solution.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 30, 2017)

Great, now I may have to drive and check it out! They scaled back (ha) their dollhouse section and never had much of a soap section so I stopped going there unless I wanted the fake flowers for a project. Curious to see what they have now...


----------



## earlene (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't like Hobby Lobby because it's always closed everytime I have been close enough to one to stop by and try and shop there.  So I choose to go to stores open on the days and hours that I choose to shop.  When I did manage to get inside of a Hobby Lobby once (and only once did I find one open when I went to it's front doors), I did not find anything I really wanted.  I was rather disappointed.


----------



## DunbarDesigned (Aug 30, 2017)

Would you recommend using these products? I went in to Hobby Lobby looking for piping tips and I went to look at their soaping inventory just to see but I wasn't too sure.


----------



## artemis (Aug 30, 2017)

DunbarDesigned said:


> Would you recommend using these products? I went in to Hobby Lobby looking for piping tips and I went to look at their soaping inventory just to see but I wasn't too sure.


I would only use the tools: silicone molds, for example, or maybe that rigid loaf mold. The colors and scents are made for MP, not CP. The kits are probably MP or rebatch kits which can be fun to play around with.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 31, 2017)

I love Hobby Lobby. The one by me is _huge_, split into 2 big sections. I'm forever finding various clever tools there that make my soapy and other B&B endeavors so much easier. I'll have to check out the one by me to see what they have. The last time I was there they did not have any of the shea butter, coconut oil, palm oil, or the other oils that I see pictured in your photo. I'd be leery of using them, though, unless they had bottling/expiration dates on them, although the coconut oil would probably be fine since that particular oil lasts forever and a day.

I use their stearic acid (sold in the candle section) all the time in my shave soap, and I've also bought some of their silicone embed molds, as well as _made_ some of my own silicone molds from the silicone kit I found down a different aisle. I love their packaging section, too. They have a huge selection of some of the cutest bulk gift bags I've ever seen. I pretty much buy all my gift bags for my soap and other B&B gift-giving there.

I personally wouldn't use any of the colorants or fragrances in my CP, though. Usually, things like that sold in craft stores are geared for MP. 


IrishLass


----------

